# litterbox (covered vs. uncovered)



## BostonMike (May 5, 2010)

I understand that two advantages of a covered litterbox are privacy for the cat and less sand on the floor. Are there reasons for using an uncovered box that out weigh these two obvious advantages to using a covered one?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Some cats just like their litterboxes uncovered. I have one enclosed, one in another big box and one uncovered. All three get used. 

The candles were just a joke. There's a plush rug on top and it's Cleo's favorite place to hang out.











I bought this for them to play in, but ended up putting a litterbox inside and leaving the top off.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

If you're going to use a covered box, use one like Marie's - -HUGE. NOT the dinky covered boxes sold in pet stores. IMO they are too small. Also, remember that cats' noses are better than yours is, and it doesn't take much to make a covered box smell nasty to a cat. Scoop poop and urine clumps at LEAST once a day.

Here is a thread I started on this topic, why I had to have a covered box (even though I'm not a fan) and what I ended up doing (huge DIY LB). Hope it helps!

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=62573&p=621770&hilit=+covered#p621770


----------



## BostonMike (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the other thread. Nice read. Now I have more than two options to consider, good stuff.


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

off topic, but marie73, your cat looks as if she's praying. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It was her bedtime. My girls are very soulful.


Well, filet-of-sole-full.


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Nov 27, 2009)

mdefiel said:


> I understand that two advantages of a covered litterbox are privacy for the cat and less sand on the floor. Are there reasons for using an uncovered box that out weigh these two obvious advantages to using a covered one?


If you're using a scoopable litter (I use World's Best, for example), they can create a LOT of dust.

In a closed litter box, all of that dust has nowhere to go and can end up in your poor kitty's nose.  

When I first got Misia, I had to use a covered litter box because she wanted her privacy (she did her business in her carrier when I tried to use an uncovered box). She would sneeze almost every time she emerged.

After a few weeks, when she was more comfortable in the house, I switched to an uncovered box, and her sneezing went away.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I started with Fred's (store brand) large covered litter boxes, but Arianwen outgrew the covers. I leave them open, and she has no broblem.


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

one reason i prefer an uncovered box is it's easier to clean. with an open box, every time i walk by, i glance over and see if there are any "presents" to scoop. with a covered box, i have to set aside time to clean the box. since it only gets done once a day this way, it takes longer. the moment i look like i'm even thinking about scooping the box, sol just *as* to use it, right that second. drive by cleanings of an open box are so quick, i can get it done before he gets to the box. uncovering the covered box, scooping an entire day's worth of gifts from two cats, all while trying to avoid the kitty determined to "help" is complicated and takes much longer.

that said, their main box is a top entry covered box- it keeps the snacking dogs and helpful toddler out of it!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I definitely prefer uncovered.
They're easier to clean and to _see_ when there's something to scoop out. I pretty much scoop whenever I walk by!
The cats aren't breathing all that trapped dust.
The cats can move around more easily (unless you have Marie's box, they're too small IMO)
and I never noticed any difference in tracking, covered or uncovered, litter tracks.


----------



## BostonMike (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your feedback. I decided to go with two uncovered clear plastic file/storage boxes. The walls are nice and high to keep the litter inside the box. They play a lot around the boxes jumping in and out and chasing each other around the boxes. They also watch each other do their business from outside looking in. One kitten doesn't always cover her poop. I'm counting on the other two to straighten her out. The boxes cost me about $5 when I bought them to store files a few years ago. I took the swinging covers off, now that they are being used as litter boxes. .


----------

